# Amp doesn't work. Where do I start?



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

So my friend gave me his Yorkville AM100 amp because it's not working. It probably has to do with someone playing a bass through it...

If that's the case, what could be the issue? Blown power transformer or something?


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Check the fuse first.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

and then check the speaker, if its a guitar amp that had a bass playing through it fairly loudly


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I didn't even think of checking the fuse...

I'll try that first, although the fuse looks alright to me. The amp doesn't even turn on, I'm not sure if the speakers are gassy.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

You can check: the fuse, the power cord, the power switch for a starter..

good luck,


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Put a new fuse in and it worked fine. Thanks guys!


----------

